# Travel Trac Fluid Trainer Review



## francois3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Is there a photo of it folded up?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Just added!


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

I have the same about 2 years older so slightly different, has served me very well, dont bother with the one that has adjustable resistance. Works with all bikes although with mtn bike I used to put a 1.6 on the rear. It does eat throguh tires os put something cheap on there. I also like fact that when you shift weight back you doo feel a slight increase in resistance, kind of like when your climbing sitting and shift your weight .


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

I purchased the Travel Trac Comp. It failed after 22 minutes of warm-up for a race. I did approx 200w for 10 minutes, then 250-270w for 10 minutes, then a 340w 1 minute effort. A strange sound, then no resistance. I took it back to Performance and upgraded to the Travel Trac Fluid + with the remote resistance lever (2 levels up from what I bought and the next model up from what is reviewed here). I don't think I need the remote lever, but the resistance unit of the the one reviewed here is twice the "Comp" and the one I bought is twice the size of the one reviewed here. The graph on the side of the box of the Fluid + with remote shows it going to 600w. Hopefully it will hold up to race warm-ups.


----------

